# Richard Tucker Gala 2015



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365409629/ Did anyone see the Richard Tucker Gala this year. I thought it was extraoridinary! The winner, Michael Fabiano, was handsome, very trim and a wonderful performer. Joseph Calleja has one of the most beautiful tenor voices I've heard in years. Pretty Yende was not only absolutely stunningly beautiful, but an exciting performer with a breathtakingly beautiful voice. Angela Meade completely blew me away by performing Joan Sutherland's blockbuster signature aria from Esclarmonde with 3 ff high D's. The first 2 were so so, but the final D was really spectacular. Has anyone heard her live and what is the size of her voice? Her corset was doing overtime with that dress;-) Actually this was for 2014 but just released.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I heard Meade live as Donna Anna with the Cincinnati Opera a couple of years ago, and though she had a beautiful voice. As to its size, I can only say that she had no trouble projecting her sound in Music Hall's big auditorium, which seats over 3,500.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, she may be the rare real deal... a true dramatic coloratura soprano. I was very impressed.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for mentioning that it's available on PBS! I had not seen it and am watching now. Here in San Francisco we get Michael Fabiano twice next season, in Luisa Miller and Don Carlo.

Watching now!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw her in a concert version of _Guglielmo Tell_ last month at Carnegie Hall. Yes, the vocal fireworks seemed to be for real, and she had no problem making herself heard even with the orchestra and chorus on the stage behind her. By the way, she received an ovation just for making her entrance on stage in the midst of the opera action, I've _never_ see that happen before.


----------

